# new Devinci spartan high pivot bike



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Spartan Carbon XTR 12S - Skyscraper Silver | Devinci Bikes







www.devinci.com





it looks so sexy


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nine Grand ouch.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Yep she’s a beauty


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Shark said:


> Nine Grand ouch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


No other bike can even come close to the weight at least for the medium so it is a steal.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

acer66 said:


> No other bike can even come close to the weight at least for the medium so it is a steal.
> View attachment 1948421


You can afford it.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## VThuckster (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes. A weight of zero is ideal. Is the small negative weight?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Picard said:


> You can afford it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I am getting a bit emotional here being quoted by you.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Interesting that the Aluminum Spartan does not have the high pivot. and by interesting I mean disappointing. and by disappointing I mean I can't afford either.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

acer66 said:


> I am getting a bit emotional here being quoted by you.


Americans are rich. Come on man

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Picard said:


> Americans are rich. Come on man
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Americans in North/Center/South Americans, North American or Americans of the US of A?

I would be the one to disprove some of theories because I have an aging Heckler dragging my not so little tush around since 2014.

If I would be instead rich in the classic printed paper way I would have an Arrival from up north parked in my bedroom.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

acer66 said:


> Americans in North/Center/South Americans, North American or Americans of the US of A?
> 
> I would be the one to disprove some of theories because I have an aging Heckler dragging my not so little tush around since 2014.
> 
> If I would be instead rich in the classic printed paper way I would have an Arrival from up north parked in my bedroom.


North Americans are rich

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Picard said:


> North Americans are rich
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


What is your definition of rich?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

acer66 said:


> What is your definition of rich?


They can afford the following toys
snowmobiles 
Power boats
Audi Q5, Q7, MB cars
Ford Raptor,
Cottage or 2-3 houses in Florida
5 high end bikes.
House boats.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I got a house and a big arse homebrew van, only two bikes though, so do I count?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Nurse Ben said:


> I got a house and a big arse homebrew van, only two bikes though, so do I count?


Do you have big house?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Picard said:


> Do you have big house?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


He is in the US of A where everything is bigger and better!


----------

